
Show HN: Keto friendly spots finder. Site uses Blazor - IvesMozart
https://ketocena.com/
======
codingdave
The search box:

1) Does not specify what we are searching for - location? Zip code? State?
City? Type of food? You need to start typing and see what the autocomplete
comes back with to know what to do.

2) Eats characters. I simply cannot type in it, because when it brings up the
autocomplete list, it removes the last couple characters I type. The only way
I could type in my city was to type one letter at a time, then wait for it to
show something before typing another.

It is an idea with potential, but if you cannot even type in the searchbox, it
is not ready for launch.

~~~
IvesMozart
That is good point. It is meant to be city names. I will improve the search
box. Cheers for the help.

